# handrail bits



## dickie vagt (Jul 25, 2008)

does anyone know where I can buy a router bit or 2 bit combination to match a 6710 stair handrail ? 6710 profile can be seen on wwwmrstair.com in the stairparts-handrail page. please send any info to [email protected] thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dick

Handrail Bits
http://pricecutter.com/p18-3561/p/P18-3561/
=======

OR 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-Shank-...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-Fre...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-5-8...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-3-4...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-1-1...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



You can also use a bull nose and a cove bit to do the same thing..


----------

